# Accountants Expertise Needed for Point at Poipu bill



## Kauai Kid (Oct 11, 2011)

Just got my bills today and was expecting to see the Water Instrusion Assessment for year one of $3535.99 for our two weeks every year.

Here is what the bill states for a single week

AOAO MAINTENANCE FEES $427.81
AOAO MAINTENANCE FEES WATER INSTRUSION $5893.32
VOA CHG AND EXPENSES $831.47
GENERAL EXCISE TAX $34.64
PROPERTY TAX $54.40
ARDC ROC VOLUNTARY CONTRIBUTION $5
WATER INTRUSION PMT OPTION CREDIT $-3893.32

AMOUNT DUE  $3353.32

Where is the first payment of $3535.99 for two weeks reflected on the bill?  I supposed for each individual week the payment would be 3535.99/2 or $1767.995/wk

I'm confused.  Not surprising since I have trouble balancing the checkbook every month.   


Mahalo,


Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 12, 2011)

Sterling - 

I haven't received my bill yet, but that sure looks like the assessment for a single one-week interval.

The $5893.32 is the full assessment for one interval; after application of a $3993.32 credit that leaves a net payment of $2000 for the water intrusion project for this year.

If you own two intervals I would expect that all of those amounts would be double.


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Oct 12, 2011)

This is part of an email I received yesterday from someone when I complained that they call my house and do not give me a toll free number and told them when I called back and had to leave a message to email me since I will not pay for the call (we own 1 week a year, 2 bedroom, oceanfront):

Your total amount due ($3353.32) is your 2012 maintenance fee invoice in the amount of $1348.02 and $2000.00 of your Water Intrusion Assessment.  We have initiated a fixed payment plan to assist with this invoice; as such, this year your are only being invoiced for $2000.00 of your $5893.32 Water intrusion Assessment with a remaining amount of $3893.32.  In January of 2013, $2000.00 of this amount will be due, leaving a balance of $1893.32.  This balance will be due January 1, 2014, along with your 2014 maintenance fees. We sincerely appreciate your understanding and your support.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 12, 2011)

I received two bills, one for each of the two weeks we own.

Both bills are identical to my first post.  If we owned one week the first payment for water intrusion should be $2,000 We own two weeks so the water intrusioni first payment should be $3535.99 according to the blue schedule.

Can any of you CPAs explain my first bill when compared with  the "blue" water intrusion assessment payment schedule?

I'm still confused. 

Mahalo,

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 12, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> I received two bills, one for each of the two weeks we own.
> 
> Both bills are identical to my first post.  If we owned one week the first payment for water intrusion should be $2,000 We own two weeks so the water intrusioni first payment should be $3535.99 according to the blue schedule.
> 
> ...



Ahhh - now I get your point. 

It looks to me as if the resort doesn't have your accounts linked, so they are giving you two separate bills, each for one-week.  

It appears to me that you need to contact DRI to have them update their records so that you have both deeds on one account.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 13, 2011)

Take your blood pressure pills prior to calling Diamond toll free at 877-374-2582

Indeed, they have billed me separately for each week which makes the payoff over 3 years rather than five.

Increases their cash flow and decreases mine.

The agent I spoke with claims no access to exhibit B showing the payment schedule and said she was told the toll free number was printed on the invoice. 

It isn't, that is why I gave it to my fellow Hawaii Tuggers. 

She is "going to sort it out in the next 15-10 minutes" and call me back.  I asked her to leave a message with the resolution if I'm not here.  She can't do that only leave her name and phone number.

She did call me back and informed me that each week has a separate contract number therefore the payoff has to be over 3 years and not five even though I have two weeks.

Been quite a while since I purchased at Embassy Poipu Point but I'm 99% sure I purchased both weeks at the same time.

What incredible customer service.:

Avoid buying Diamond Resorts. 

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 13, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Take your blood pressure pills prior to calling Diamond toll free at 877-374-2582
> 
> Indeed, they have billed me separately for each week which makes the payoff over 3 years rather than five.
> 
> ...


This sounds like a situation tailor-made for contacting Patrick Duffy (Patrick.Duffy@diamondresorts.com) at DRI. His job is to fix exactly these types of problems.


----------



## Diamondresortbailout (Oct 13, 2011)

*E-Mail Stephen J. Cloobeck!!!!*

I would strongly recommend that all owner's with DRI send emails to Stephenjcloobeck@DRI immediately protesting this action.  Please remember there is "strength" in numbers and if they are overloaded by calls and emails perhaps it will get their attention......  Disgusted Hawaii Collection owner.......


----------



## DiamondResorts (Oct 14, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Take your blood pressure pills prior to calling Diamond toll free at 877-374-2582
> 
> Indeed, they have billed me separately for each week which makes the payoff over 3 years rather than five.
> 
> ...



Hi Sterling, 

We have  answered your queries personally, but to assure other people who read this, we did want to explain what has happened.

When we have reviewed your account, it showed that each of the weeks owned are actually held in different names.  When we have two weeks owned at the same address with different names attributed, we bill the weeks separately as we do not assume that the weeks are necessarily going to be paid for by the same people.  For example if one week was in the name of a husband and wife, and the second week in the name of the husband only, then it could quite legitimately be that the second week was owned by a son, resident at that address.    in this instance then you would want the bills to be separate.

Now that you have confirmed that you own both weeks, we are more than happy to consolidate the bills, which means that you now qualify for the payment plan across 5 years, and so a payment of $3,535.99 (with regard to the WIA alone) is due on January 1st.   

As you can imagine, this situation occurs very rarely, but we are glad to have been able to address it!

Regards!


----------

